# Is there any furry conventions or furmeets in north carolina?



## arcticross fox (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm looking for any cons or meets in north Carolina, and don't bring up furaleigh that one was canceled


----------



## PFCfox (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey sorry for being over a year late with this as i just found this Their is a Furmeet in Raleigh NC called Triangle Furs look it up our monthly meets are at Pullen park every 1st saturday


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 23, 2018)

If you live in western NC there is the one I just joined.
WNC Furs


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 23, 2018)

Apparently this convention is this weekend! www.anthrocrossroads.com: anthro-crossroads  I'm guessing it's a small one but could be cool!


----------

